# American Saw & Manufacturing Co H-1 Blade?



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Try Googling: "Old Tools Forum"
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*looks like a kline magic slot*

looks like a klien magic slot compass saw to me

this should fix ya

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-704-Compass-Saw-12-Magic-Slot-Blade-p/kle-704.htm


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

OnThePike said:


> Yeah, thanks, I've seen that before (and a hundred like them) online. If I put the H-1 in your hands, you'd never want another keyhole saw.
> 
> I'm very spoiled with this tool. The blade is short and stubby and thick enough that you can use it to "pre-drill" wallboard and paneling simply by twisting the fine point (if necessary). A new blade will cut 1/4 inch plywood with ease. This is not one of those cheap tools you see everywhere. It weighs about half a pound and has been used heavily for 40+ years.
> .


this is actually a compass saw, which is a heavy duty keyhole saw. anyway, it looks like the blade you need is the same as the current Klien Magic Slot blade. hope it works out for you


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> looks like a klien magic slot compass saw to me
> 
> this should fix ya
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-704-Compass-Saw-12-Magic-Slot-Blade-p/kle-704.htm


Nice find! OnThePike, you owe this guy a beer for that find :thumbup:

*BE AWARE:
*
The blade linked above is actually the 12" model. You most likely want this model: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-709-Compass-Saw-4-Magic-Slot-Blade-p/kle-709.htm 

The pictures are all the same. Here is the page with all the blades: http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-Saws-Blades-s/993.htm


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

OnThePike said:


> How does this look to you guys:


Like a before and after picture (or actually after and before?)!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Mr Chips
Thanks Proby
I just ordered the 4" blade and the Klein Handle
.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you ever cut plaster and lath with this?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

OnThePike said:


> Could be either; pre-Klein (before)/post-Klein (after). And I owe you this...
> 
> :drink:


Ahhh, and it's a Guinness to boot, much appreciated.



OnThePike said:


> By the way, do you use this tool (or similar)? You found exactly what I was looking for in minutes.


Like PaliBob, I am kind of a "tool geek" as well...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have not seen any plaster with wood lath here in West LA for at least 10 years. It is still there on pre WW2 houses but After WW2 wood lath was replaced by button board which was a type of gypsum board that had round holes to help key in the plaster brown coat.

For specialty blades for the Fein Multimaster (or Rockwell Sonicrafter) the best source I have found is Multiblades
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

THANKS! Almost nobody ever posts a follow-up, and we are left to wonder how they made out. Not perfect, but looks pretty good from here!


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

OTP, Don't try it on plaster, it will surely dull the teeth. Thanks anyway, but I don't want to see your new blade dull.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

My take on Ace Online, is that they don't stock anything unless they are running a special on overstock merchandise. I got an Ace flyer in June of 2009 on a 70% OFF on a SDS Metabo Drill. The Drill had such a weird design that nobody in the trades was going to show up on a job site with one so Metabo sold their remaining inventory for this model to Ace for clearance.
 Metabo P'7911 Porsche Design Multihammer | Free Shipping | AceTool.com

  Ace sent me a follow up e-mail on the Klein, 4 hours after I placed the order


> From ACE: The items are currently on order with Klein (due into stock in about a week to a week and a half) and will ship out to you the same day we get them into stock. If you should have any questions or need any further assistance, please feel free to contact me. Thanks again for your order and for shopping www.acetoolonline.com.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> My take on Ace Online, is that they don't stock anything unless they are running a special on overstock merchandise.


I used the Ace Tool link since the OP was in Long Island, I figured maybe he was close by. While they do stock quite a bit of inventory, I know for a fact they love to drop ship as well (why not, what's better than making a profit on something you never touch). That's probably why their shipping rates are so high, since a lot of manufacturers charge a fee to their dealers to dropship.

If you are further out on the Island, you might want to check out Dynamite tool in Bohemia, or Sunrise Tools in the same area. Either of those may carry klien


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

When I get my Klein order from ACE Tool I will check the return address. I'll post the result as it will be of interest if it is not from the ACE Tool site at Wantagh on Long Island NY.

  When I got the Metabo SDS Drill last year from Ace Tool I did not look for a return address. It came with Free Shipping, but then it may have been shipped from anywhere.

  One good thing about the Ace Tool Site is that I had a fast and accurate response when I had a technical question about the second Metabo chuck for non-SDS bits. Within six seconds of calling the toll free number I was talking to a Tech who seemed to be very familiar with Metabo and who gave me a fast and accurate answer.
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*Ace Tool, Wantaugh*

They are a first class outfit, that much i can tell you from first hand experience. A big part of their business is tool repairs, and they really know their stuff. The owner is a women named Maria, and she's a shrewd business woman, very hands on in the day-to-day operations.

Like I said, they love to dropship, and I don't have any problem with that, as they have always been willing to stand behind what they sell, even if it means pushing back on the manufacturer. I have done business with them as both a customer and and a vendor, and have always found them to be very customer oriented. If you are ever in the neighborhood, stop in and check them out, I think you'll be impressed!


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> My take on Ace Online, is that they don't stock anything unless they are running a special on overstock merchandise. I got an Ace flyer in June of 2009 on a 70% OFF on a SDS Metabo Drill. The Drill had such a weird design that nobody in the trades was going to show up on a job site with one so Metabo sold their remaining inventory for this model to Ace for clearance.
> Metabo P'7911 Porsche Design Multihammer | Free Shipping | AceTool.com
> 
> Ace sent me a follow up e-mail on the Klein, 4 hours after I placed the order


I think you are right. I am waiting 2 weeks on something from them.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

OnThePike said:


> I don't have any problem with drop-shipping either, I don't care where it comes from, as long as it gets here. But I do think $10 in shipping is a bit much for 3 saw blades. Then again, I'm not in the shipping business. Just an opinion.


Most companies ( like Kline) that sell through distribution ( like Ace Tool) have a minimum order, and many won't break box or case quanitity. This makes drop shipping a small order a real PITA, so they usual charge their distributor a "drop ship fee", which, obviously, gets passed on to the consumer ( like You). This fee is often times hidden in the shipping charge.


----------

